# Massachusetts Constable



## J911S (Dec 29, 2004)

What is the powers of a Massachusetts Constable?
J911S


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

As much fun as Constable threads turn into the topic has been discussed @ great length in the past. If you use the "search" feature on the left column of the screen you will easily find plenty of info on the Common Law and Statutory powers of Constables in Mass.


----------

